# Lack of IV Access



## kamiles

I have general surgeons who use the diagnosis of the Lack of IV access or difficult IV access for Central Line Placement.  What would be the appropriate ICD-9 code to use.  I also have them list the primary diagnosis such as colon cancer etc..., but I have not found an ICD-9 code for lack of IV access that seems appropriate.


----------



## kevbshields

I would query the provider (or search the record) for the underlying cause of the "lack of IV access."  V58.81 is used as a Primary for any instance in which a PICC or similar device is inserted.  I would list (if found or documented) the reason for trouble accessing the vessel(s) and lastly the condition requiring the access.

Hope this makes sense to you.

There is no ICD (that I'm aware of) to illustrate just a general/vague term of "lack of access."  It's the indication for the procedure, but there should be an underlying cause for both the need and lack.


----------



## tuffy1

We use 459.89 for poor venous access


----------

